# Double glazing and glazing bars



## Doug71 (24 Jul 2019)

I have a couple of windows to make for an old place, they have inset type sashes with some small panes, currently single glazed. Not listed and building regs don't apply.

They are wanting the new windows double glazed. Normally I would use 4-16-4 units with internal multi spacer bars and stuck on glazing bars. Thing is because of the inset style I need to keep the sashes as thin as possible. Am considering using 4-6-4 units with no internal spacers just the glazing bars stuck on, is this a bad idea? Thinking with the thin cavity the parallax error (is that the right word?) won't be too bad. Only just thought as I'm typing, the windows will have obscure glass so guess that helps.

Any reason not to do this, think I have seen it on doors before and thought it looked okay.

I know it's not for the purists but sometimes you have to work with what you have, and let's not start a debate on the worth of double glazing, the customer wants double glazing (hammer) 

Doug


----------



## Trevanion (24 Jul 2019)

Don’t fancy Pilkingtons new 6.2mm Spacia vacuum glass?  

I don’t see why you can’t do that, but I’m pretty certain you could get 4-6-4 units with duplex bars inside?


----------



## Doug71 (24 Jul 2019)

Trevanion":1tfb8sk7 said:


> Don’t fancy Pilkingtons new 6.2mm Spacia vacuum glass?



Lol, don't think customer would like the price :shock: 



Trevanion":1tfb8sk7 said:


> I don’t see why you can’t do that, but I’m pretty certain you could get 4-6-4 units with duplex bars inside?



Think thinnest my supplier do are 10 mm cavity with 8mm duplex bars, as duplex bars are always thinner than the perimeter ones a 6mm cavity would need 4mm duplex bars.

Guess I could look at the terrible stuff they put in the units of plastic windows to imitate glazing bars, don't know what minimum cavity is for that.


----------



## RobinBHM (24 Jul 2019)

Ive done it with 4-6-4 units.

The dummy bars look fine with no duplex bar.


----------



## Doug71 (24 Jul 2019)

RobinBHM":23k73bo2 said:


> Ive done it with 4-6-4 units.
> 
> The dummy bars look fine with no duplex bar.



Thanks Robin, think that is how I will do it then.


----------

